# The Parlement



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

The Parlement

Composer: Anonymous 

A parlement, under the French Ancien Régime, was a provincial appellate court of the Kingdom of France. This renaissance lute piece was found in Lute Book written by English Renaissance composer, lutenist, and singer John Dowland (1563 - 1626), but the name of the original composer is missing. 

Thank you for watching!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Is lute much different from guitar Ming? 

Sounds like more room reverb set-up like that, or is that the lute?


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Is lute much different from guitar Ming?
> 
> Sounds like more room reverb set-up like that, or is that the lute?


I played a 10-string guitar, not lute


----------

